# Old leaves falling off new plants



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

No, new leaves will not replace the old leaves. They were likely emersed leaves that are melting back. 

Also, Rotala indica is always mislabeled. Rotala indica = Ammania bonsai = Rotala bonsai.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> No, new leaves will not replace the old leaves. They were likely emersed leaves that are melting back.
> 
> Also, Rotala indica is always mislabeled. Rotala indica = Ammania bonsai = Rotala bonsai.


The new growth is slim and way better looking than the old rounded leaves, what im worried about is having bare stems, I did order tabs, alot of the new growth is close to where the old growth was so hopefully I don't get bare stems and have to cut and replant again after the old leaves are all gone [emoji15].

When I ordered the plants from buceplants they were labeled as rotala indica, do you not think that's what I have? 

One more question, does ramp up and ramp down count as photo period, I'm trying to reset my photo period to 7 hours but I have a 3.5 hour ramp in, then the lights are on for 7 hours and I have a 2.5 hour ramp down?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

This is Rotala indica:










Yes, the ramp up and ramp down will count as there will be available PAR. Algae can grow at very low light levels where as plants cannot. I would do a 30 minute - 60 minute ramp period with 6 hours full on instead.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Quagulator said:


> This is Rotala indica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh okay maybe that's why I had algae issues cause I had my light on 8 hours with 2 hour ramp in and ramp out Oops. 🤣🤣 Totally new to this new light and ramp timers 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Does this look good to you?








Oops changed it to 6:30-7:30 as 6 is 5.5 hours on time 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

Have you done any stem plant propagation? At some point, you can cut the top ends off, discard the bottom if it is an eyesore, and replant the top. 

Nearly all growth for the stem plants is at the top. Cutting and replanting is a common propagation technique. That’s how I have bunches of bacopa, but only started with a single 3” stem the store threw in with shrimp, to hold onto during the ride home.


----------



## n-seine (Sep 26, 2008)

what you have and what is OHHH SOOO commonly sold as " Rotala indica" is actually Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

n-seine said:


> what you have and what is OHHH SOOO commonly sold as " Rotala indica" is actually Rotala rotundifolia


Well I'll have to contact the place and tell them I want my money back, I do kinda like the look of the rotundifolia but it's not red abd that's what I wanted [emoji22]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Proteus01 said:


> Have you done any stem plant propagation? At some point, you can cut the top ends off, discard the bottom if it is an eyesore, and replant the top.
> 
> Nearly all growth for the stem plants is at the top. Cutting and replanting is a common propagation technique. That’s how I have bunches of bacopa, but only started with a single 3” stem the store threw in with shrimp, to hold onto during the ride home.


I do I have about 20 stems of Ludwigia that came from 8 stems, would be more but the bottoms were bare so I discarded them, I like keeping the bottoms cause they split into two, I just got the rotala and the bacopa so that's not ready to propagate right now. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

